# The Hyde Street Massacre 2010



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Heres all of our videos from this year!
Oh and we are still doing the Vlog thing follow us day to day
www.youtube.com/user/thebloodshedbrothers
Stay Scary and Enjoy

Day Time Walk Through





Night Time Walk Through





Scare Cam 





Picture Slideshow


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

duuuuuuuuuude thats one hell of a line! lol lots of tots, great job!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great I look forward to seeing you guy at the west coast haunters convention again!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was wandering when you were going to post it to the hauntforum.  Awesome job!!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job gentlemen. My niece lives in Temecula. Need to have her visit you in 2011.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job BBs


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very awesome haunt! i love that you had a dolls theme!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome Stuff guys! PS, thanks for signing up on the grimlockmanor blog!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That's one heck of a great haunt!!! Congrats to you and your actors for a fantastic job.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome haunt!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

More awesomeness for you two!!!
That was a GREAT home haunt!!!
What Huge scream team!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What an awesome haunt!!!! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and compliments! We really appreciate it


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys do such an awesome job. I am very impressed. Keep on haunting!


----------

